# Budget backpacking gear



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I am thinking about getting in to backpack camping and was curious on what some of your favorite gear would be at a low or budget price? I am not sure I would like this style of hunting so don’t want to go all out yet.


----------



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

I have to tell you in my personal experience, you get what you pay for. Especially when carrying your camp on your back, having a sturdy pack is pretty important. I've experimented with many packs, Arc Teryx, Gregory, Osprey, Black Diamond, and Cabela's and BY FAR the best hunting pack I've ever owned is EXO mountain gear. They're definitely not budget, but after going through 3 backpacks that I hated, I wish I would have paid more money up front and just gotten the EXO pack sooner.

Most of the gear you'll need depends on where you're going to go, how long you'll be out and what the weather will be. You can get away with carrying less stuff and lower quality gear in warmer weather. I'd experiment with a warmer season trip and see how that works for you. 

The best "budget" item I've found is getting a poncho liner from a military surplus store and using that as a blanket/sleeping bag. You can also get a decent bivy sack from army surplus and that will take care of your sleeping system, unless you're gonna be in the rain / snow.

Hope you have a great experience!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Buy nice or buy twice. This is what I tell myself when I hike around in my Badlands pack I got after buying an ALPS Outdoor CommanderZ and the seams started coming apart after the third trip. You can get nice gear for cheap but it takes time and effort, watch for sales, get your big items on Black Friday. Go to manufacturer's websites for things like camo, hunting backpacks, stoves, boots and sleeping bags and catch them during traditional sale times like Presidents Day, Memorial Day, Black Friday. Everyday sales on sites like Backcountry.com, camofire.com, sportsmansguide.com can have great stuff too, but you have to check frequently. (That's camofire.com, not campfire.)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cheap? Look at military surplus would be my go to. If it works for the military you can make it work for you.
Not the lightest, but it is made for harsh conditions.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Most army surplus stores are overpriced and a lot of it is Chinese junk. Go on ebay or other sites to find decent used stuff. The US Army ALICE ruck in size large with frame is a do it all budget pack that is tough as nails and will haul most everything you need. Is it comfortable? Well, I think the younger you are the more comfortable it is (or was).

If I was dirt poor and as tough as I once was, here would be my backpacking list (it was at one time):

Large Alice Ruck w/ frame
Decent $100 mummy bag rated to zero
10'x10' Blue tarp
Army poncho
100' 550 cord
iodine tablets
whitebox alcohol stove (google it) with yellow bottle heat fuel from any gas station
Boy scout aluminum cook pot
leatherman
mountain house meals
Cheap foam sleeping pad
garbage bag
clothes
toothbrush/toiletries/toilet paper 
2 nalgene bottles
2 lighters
waterproof matches
headlamp/batteries
map/compass
knife
small first aid kit
wool socks
gloves


All this stuff that you don't already own would probably run ya $300-$400 tops, probably less if ya scored some deals. 

Hell...a good pair of boots is going to run ya $200-$300, unless you are tough, then get leather combat boots.

When it comes to backpacking gear you have three qualifiers and you can choose two:
1. Cheap
2. Lightweight
3. Quality


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never backpack hunted, but I see a lot of nice gear on KSL. I'm all about saving $$ by purchasing used equipment. I do hike a lot, and I'm a HUGE fan of trekking poles, especially when packing a heavy load. They're game-changers. I think my wife bought mine at Costco for $40. They make a huge difference.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies. I have most of the stuff listed besides a tent and sleeping system.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Good information. I've wanted to backpack hunt for years and I'm finally making it happen this year. I must say, I'm a little anxious but excited at the same time. I'm also in the process of figuring out my gear. I agree with what's been said about getting what you pay for. I think some things you can spend less on. Other things not to much. Obviously our budgets all vary (mine isn't very big). So far I've invested in:

*KUIU 5500 pack & rain cover
*KUIU Mountainstar 2p tent W/footprint
*KUIU Game Bag
*Klymit Static V Lite sleeping pad
*Wiggys 10* Mummy Bag

I'm still trying to decide on a stove setup, water purification & rain gear. Obviously there's quite a bit more small stuff I need (which I have some of already) but that's a start. I always like to see other peoples equipment lists.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

If you want decent stuff stay away from surplus military gear, hell the military for the most part doesn't use or like using there gear. When the military needs good stuff they use packs like Mystery Ranch and others.

Other then that I would purchase dirt cheap junk gear planning on upgrading when you can, there's no since in spending money on middle of the road gear your just going to upgrade in a year or two. I've been through the whole cheap and middle road gear and now I'll spend the money to save a few ounces or get gear that I can depend on without carrying another piece of gear just in case the cheap stuff fails.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Milsurp is a double edged sword. Can you find it for cheap? Yes, if you know where to look, and what to look for. Is it durable and will it work? Yes.

Is it comfortable or light, that is a resounding, HECK NO!

I know I'm not the only vet who has a metric crapton of the stuff laying around, but doesn't use it if given a choice.

That said, these guys occasionally have decent milsurp packs.
https://swisslink.com/collections/packs-bags-pouches

EDIT:
This one looked interesting, but I doubt it's light, and for the price your better off getting a civy pack.
https://swisslink.com/collections/packs-bags-pouches/products/austrian-alpine-backpack-complete

Alice packs were the go to packs for cheap and durable, but I think the surplus is drying up, and for some crazy reason, the packs remain popular with the prepper crowd, so now your seeing chinese knock offs being sold.

If you can find it on the cheap, you can modernize an alice pack to make it tolerable. (Mollee straps, MSS carrier, FILBE frame) I've done just that myself however, I wish I just bought the frame pack from Alps Outdoorz rather then modernize an Alice pack. In any event backpacking is not something I plan on getting into because there's just too many roads. If I was, I think i'd just get one of Alps Outdoorz extreme packs. Their not bad for the money. I use one of their meat hauler daypacks and I've been pretty happy with it.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I might be a little late to this but I just invested a ton into backpack equipment as this will be my first year giving it a go. Next year I plan to upgrade to a lighter tent and better bag but here ya go

-Spent bucks on Kifaru Reckoning pack but way important.
-Marmot 1 person tent cabelas $180 3lbs 12oz
-kelty cosmic 19° mummy with extra liner $200 3lbs
-sleeping pad $120 12oz
-msr reactor stove $190 1lb 8oz with a mug / gas etc. 
-accend trek poles $50 pair

Obviously thats the main stuff as ive bought lots of little stuff. Im at 54lbs for 5 days but includes absolutely everything with water, rifle, glass and all. I could trim about 6lbs without taking a pistol and spotter but im good with 54lbs for a 3 mile hike in. I really wish id have spent a couple hundred more on a 1lb lighter tent and about 300 more for a 2lb lighter sleeping bag but it is tough to get it all at once. But I think that tent and bag is great for the money. Most of my weight is in a heavier rifle as its sacred to me and my 95 swaro as I paid so much if I dont take it my wife will sell it lol.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Aznative said:


> I might be a little late to this but I just invested a ton into backpack equipment as this will be my first year giving it a go. Next year I plan to upgrade to a lighter tent and better bag but here ya go
> 
> -Spent bucks on Kifaru Reckoning pack but way important.
> -Marmot 1 person tent cabelas $180 3lbs 12oz
> ...


What pad are you sleeping on if I may ask?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Its a therm a rest neoair xlite. It was actually 170.00 at cabelas not 120.00. Yes pricey but weight wise not bad as its insulated as well. Super packable. I first looked at the cabelas instinct pad. It was about 90 bucks not insulated and over 1 lb. Their insulated one was almost 2lbs and about 130 bucks so figured the therm a rest was the better deal. Ive found its expensive to save weight. Im thinking next year I will be dropping about 1200 for a new tent and sleeping bag to just shave about 3lbs. I really need to probably ditch my swaro 95 and just go with the 65 ats as thats about 2lbs there too. That 95 is super nice but a dang tank.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Just an update...

I ended up purchasing:
*Fire-Maple Fixed Star camp stove.
*Katadyn Vario Water Filter.
*I ended up purchasing Mountain House Meals for Dinners.
*I will do protein shakes for breakfast. Protein bars, etc.. for lunch/snacks.
*I packed an emergency Sol bivy sack.
*300 Lumen Headlamp

...Just to name a few things that I've added to my pack so far.

Some of this stuff may change after I actually weigh my pack when it's all said and done. :grin:


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

How many days you going? Reason asking is you might want to research some other stuff for breakfast and lunch. I find if you eat nothing but protein bars for lunch after a couple days it can kill your stomach. Id toss a couple bagels in maybe some of those kids squeez apple sauces, some salami little slices, then those stinger honey waffles with the justins peanut butter. Also those tuna bags and some plain candy. Truly that stuff isnt too heavy but mixing it up some will keep you going better than just a shake and bars. Its all about getting those calories in for the hikes.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Belieeeeeve me, you don't need to spend anywhere near the amounts of money some of these fellows are recommending. Start with a well built, well though out Alps Outdoors pack(Amazon has them and they are very good packs!). Klymit sleeping pad(made in Utah!). Any number of stoves from $10-$20( Amazon again) and a good Wiggy bag(a good bag is important). There is a number of more than adequate 1-2 man tents out there for less than $125. Build your pack as needed from here. The biggest mistake newbies usually make is they WAY overpack. Think hard about an item before you spend your money and put it in your pack.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Belieeeeeve me, you don't need to spend anywhere near the amounts of money some of these fellows are recommending. Start with a well built, well though out Alps Outdoors pack(Amazon has them and they are very good packs!). Klymit sleeping pad(made in Utah!). Any number of stoves from $10-$20( Amazon again) and a good Wiggy bag(a good bag is important). There is a number of more than adequate 1-2 man tents out there for less than $125. Build your pack as needed from here. The biggest mistake newbies usually make is they WAY overpack. Think hard about an item before you spend your money and put it in your pack.


While I agree on most items the Alps pack is not even in the same class as most packs mentioned. If your going to go with cheaper heavier gear then at least get a good pack that fits and can carry the weight. Until you carry a good pack you just don't know what your missing.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

My Alps commander z sucks for a long trip. Took it to a lake in Saskatchewan where it actually mattered and it lost half its clips throughout the whole trip. It's never going with me overnight again. Badlands packs 100% for me from now on. All things considered the core items I'm not going to skimp on for living in the woods: boots, sleeping bag, sleeping pad, shelter, backpack, stove, knife....in that order.


----------

